# Here's a first: transporting a 150 lbs dog this weekend (question inside)



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been doing rescue transport for a while now and usually transport 2-6 dogs during each run. Many are puppies, plenty are medium sized mixes, a few are older, little guys. This weekend, I'm supposed to be transporting a Bull Mastiff that weighs 150 lbs. 

This is such a dumb question, but without a ramp, can a bull mastiff get into an SUV? I've already asked my coordinator, but I think I need some reassurance that this can happen. Would getting a step stool help him get in? 

There are many, many dogs on this transport, so I can't expect the other two women who do this run with me to help me...they're going to have about 20 dogs to walk and water before heading out.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure he will have no problems getting in. If he wants to... If not, good luck convincing him to do anything... lol


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

HAHA! I love big dogs, but this is bigger than I'm used to. When I saw the weight on the run sheet, I was shocked. He weighs a good 30 lbs more than me! I've attached his picture...I don't think he's a pure bull mastiff after seeing it (not that it matters).


----------



## TanksDad (Nov 6, 2008)

Awe, he's cute. I hope you dont live near me, I would be tempted to give him a home.


----------

